# New (Chinese) LiFePO4 Manufacturer: RealForce



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice. The more, the better. Please compete hard on technology and price.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Dredging up an old thread.... but I'm curious if people have used or had experience with Realforce batteries? Looking into some 100 or 200Ah cells to make a 12V pack for portable power.

Thanks


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

frodus said:


> Dredging up an old thread.... but I'm curious if people have used or had experience with Realforce batteries?


Two answers
First
Realforce aka RFE(shanghi)China is not new to the OP . I am not sure of when the product intro I am guessin 2003 cal year. 

They do not sell direct. I have not found any China Lifepo4 mfg that do that.
For sure Winston, RFE, Sinoply, headway,hi power and others do not sell direct to third party without import broker. Search Ali express you will not see the above names.

Second
I know they make Lifepo4 3.2vdc 20ah tabbed pouch cells. Also made assemble HV packs like 24vdc 80ah,48vdc 40ah, and i am thinking they may be doing this cell as well 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100Ah-3-2V-...US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item27d2ee56ee
They have a dealer in the Pacific NW in Tualatin/Portland. The pricing is a bit high and restricted IMHO


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Pricing/sourcing isn't really the issue, I've found a place to get them for a good price, the issue is durability. I'd be using at 1-1.5C on the 100Ah cells, or 0.5-0.75C on the 200Ah cells.

I spoke with the Tualatin, OR people that sell RFE and they said there are actually pouches inside the cells in parallel, so they're not like TS/SE/CALB cells where they should be kept in one orientation. They have some spares that I'm going to take a look at and see if they meet my needs.

Thanks for the links/other info.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Frodus
Did you buy/ purchase from Powin. ...? I was interested in the HV pack 48vdc 80ah however the price was kinda high compared to a few ebay sellers and just DIY cell assembly


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

No, a company that bought some batteries from Powin had them for a good price, so indirect. They are new, but a year old and in boxes still. I'm going to grab a few from Powin (I know some guys there, we've worked together) and see if they fit my application.


----------

